# "bama"



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Just finished this college themed reel for _*Jaster*_. "BAMA" is a Mitchell 302 built to order. Features crimson and white Duracoat, Penn HT-100 drag upgrade, custom crosswind cam and a monster aluminum jigging knob.

Guess I should say..."Roll Tide"


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My Brother it is soooo purdy you almost brought a tear to my eye!!!!!! Thankyou Sir!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW THAT'S SWEET!!!!! I got a 704 can u do the same . Lol


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

+1 on the 704 . I have one too. Cost?


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

jaster said:


> My Brother it is soooo purdy you almost brought a tear to my eye!!!!!! Thankyou Sir!!!


Jason, how much you want for that!? 

BTW, nice work pomp Joe!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Excellent job..!! Too bad it's not orange and blue..!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful work Joe! I wish duracoating wasn't so expensive..


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Excellent job..!! Too bad it's not orange and blue..!!


My wife said the same thing. So droppin off a 306 when I pick this Beauty up!!! If she wants a custom reel who am I to deny her??


Joe I cant say enough, it is AWESOME!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Excellent job..!! Too bad it's not orange and blue..!!


No kidding!! :thumbup:

Why would someone ruin a reel like that? :whistling:

I'm building a 302 and a 402 right now. One will be Orange and Blue for my wife. If I can figure out how to strip the d*mn things! I've been soaking one in different strippers for about 3 weeks now... NOTHING is coming off! About to throw them in the trash and find a new hobby...

Joe, where did you get the stickers?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow! Not even a Bama fan and I am impressed with that reel!!! Way to go Joe!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

The stickers are removable tattos from a local store. I looked everywhere from Tn. To here for Stickers and these were the best I could find. I believe the topcoat will keep em stuck and protected for a while??


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> The stickers are removable tattos from a local store. I looked everywhere from Tn. To here for Stickers and these were the best I could find. I believe the topcoat will keep em stuck and protected for a while??


 
I was thinking of giving these a try. They are for rods, so they should work for reels. Right? Anyone? :whistling:

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Decals-Decorations/College-Rod-Decals-Large


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Joe is going to do a Penn 706 for me in FL Gators theme. It's for my son and grandson.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Gone have an orange and blue one done for my wife as well. Gotta find a size reel she likes first. Thanks again Joe, its even better looking in person


----------



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

:notworthy: Tight work ,Joe !!! :notworthy:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Talk about "FUGLY"

Jim

PS... Can you make one in orange and blue?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Jim T, I know where you live, dont make me come hang a crimson flag in your yard Friday night!!!!!

LOL


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Damn ! I can't believe I'm going to say this being a life long auburn fan but, that's a damn pretty reel !
War eagle !


----------



## Ocadmirer (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice work! I'm not a Bama fan per se and I'm jealous. lol


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Bama*



GROUPERKING said:


> War eagle !


Just can't believe it took you so long...lol!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

thats the most beautiful reel ive ever seen lol very nice joe!!!


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> Excellent job..!! Too bad it's not orange and blue..!!


xx2


----------

